# Project: Violet Evergarden (VN Game)(Fan Made)



## RETRO_BOT (May 17, 2018)

Project: Violet Evergarden (Fan Made)(Visual Novel)

Hello _*Violet Evergarden Fans!!!*_ ,  Retro_B.O,T. here!!!!

On this thread, I will be trying to make a game about this anime in VN style but on this thread I will be trying to recruit some:

1. Data Gatherer for LN and the Anime for Story sequencing​
2. Expert in Photoshop or Artist
3. Script Editor​On this game, this VN will fall into the category of Otome game but your job is to fill people's heart by being an autodoll/ typewriter. This game still in research for what best scenes should I put to completely fill the gap both versions of the story. The total aim for this game is to make choices, fill hope in those letters and meet Gilbert but to make this game I would require some help. I wrote above the available job to do for this project to be true. I did begin one scene about the battle scene on how Violet landed on the hospital but I am gonna post that soon because that scene is not yet completely optimize to the script that I follow both from the anime and the LN. 


PS: I am sorry for little details about this project due to less free time on this week but I will try to update the info about this project as soon as possible . If you want to help, pls pm through Discord: Retro_BOT or PM me in this site.


This project might be ambitious but we have to close the gap for the real truth  
​


----------



## RETRO_BOT (May 18, 2018)

Proof of the project:




PS: It's just a base background for this game but you might expect that this background will be included in this game


----------



## lucylucylucy (Apr 7, 2019)

this anime really makes me emotional and wanna do something. unfortunately i'm too lazy.


----------

